

IPod Touch case claims to add voice call and text messaging to Touch  - phreanix
http://ynzal.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=79&products_id=924

======
phreanix
Ran across this link. It doesn't seem to be available in the US but it's still
interesting.

Quoted

"Buying the Peel 520 plus a 32 GB Ipod Touch would save you roughly 50% than
buying a 16GB iPhone 4. Thus, you even get twice the capacity than an iPhone
4, meaning you have more space to download your favorite applications, movies,
picture, music and more. "

